

Working at Google feels like winning the lottery - sajid
https://plus.google.com/u/0/110981030061712822816/posts/UgCL6YRwgbR

======
rdl
I'd be really interested in reading about Amazon's internal culture; I've
heard a lot of the same things he sort of mentions ("great for customers, not
so great for employees"), but in spite of that, they're innovating in multiple
areas very well.

------
rwolf
This story was on the HN frontpage 20 days ago. Why is it back? Has the post
been updated?

~~~
revertts
Any chance you could link to it? I'd like to read the previous discussion, but
I'm having trouble finding it on HN...

